# So..I embarassed myself in front of the whole class...



## mintyrose (Jan 14, 2015)

Today I had PE.I hate this class because I'm not athletic and I usually embarass myself and everybody laughs at me .. I also have some health problems (with my heart and lungs and I have anemia) but the teacher (who also happens to be a mysogin and treats girls badly) didn't want to take them into consideration..So I must participate in this class.
It's kind of hard to explain (english is not my first language..) but we had to jump over one of these things that ... I don't know how to call:








And I failed everytime (in past PE classes too)..I also got hurt after every jump I made,and everybody laughed at me..So after my 2nd try I got scared and I panicked and I felt like crying so I left the class,and stood on a bench outside the class and I had a hard time trying not to cry right there..After 2 minutes,the teacher checked on me and he told me to come back in the class,but I continued standing there until the class finished..So then everybody got out of the class and started gathering their things and .. stuff..
I also missed the bus so I had to walk home,and I struggled even harder to fight the urge to cry.On my way home,I think I met with one of my classmates (I didn't see his face clearly) and when he saw me he told me "Hello.Nice to meet you." in a sarcastic tone.I looked at him for one second and then continued walking.He was also with 2 girls I don't know and they all started laughing... So after I made sure no one from my highschool could see me,I started crying the whole walk,until I was home.Then I met with my mom and he started yelling at me (saying that I worry her and that I need to stop crying cause it's giving me headaches,but when she yells she only makes me cry harder).She started telling me how what I did was wrong and I should have gone back into the class and ssuch things...
I felt really bad today..And I'm scared that tomorrow,when I get into the classrom everybody will laugh at me and will start saying mean things about me..
I usually don't pay attention to them,but when I'm really stressed and I can't take it anymore,I either cry or yell at them..Today was one of those days..
Can someone tell me,please,what should I do in order to ignore them or,what can I do for them to leave me alone and stop laughing at me?..


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Kids can be so cruel...sorry to hear this. It sounds like the teacher needs to be a little more aware. If a student is struggling with something physical in front of the entire class, it's not good to make them keep trying IMO. They should know how it can have the opposite effect of what they think. It doesn't help....embarrassment isn't a very good motivator. I think you did good by leaving to go collect yourself. In the future, I would guess that ignoring them would be the best option. Don't let them see that they're bothering you. Another option is to observe their insecurities and when you've had enough, call them out in front of everyone. They are doing this for their friends approval too...so calling them out might let them know that you're not the pushover they thought you were. That might make them leave you alone. Good luck!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

mintyrose said:


> Today I had PE.I hate this class because I'm not athletic and I usually embarass myself and everybody laughs at me .. I also have some health problems (with my heart and lungs and I have anemia) but the teacher (who also happens to be a mysogin and treats girls badly) didn't want to take them into consideration..So I must participate in this class.
> It's kind of hard to explain (english is not my first language..) but we had to jump over one of these things that ... I don't know how to call:
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you ? What's your native language ? Where are you from? Why did you talk to the teacher instead of the school's authorities ? You should talk to them and if required present all the medical exams, they cant force you because if something happens to you its their responsability.
Also, its a good thing not asking for it, just talk to your doctor and tell him/her to make a note saying you can not do PE 'cause of your health issues, and then hand that note to the authorities, if they refuse,you better sue them or something.


----------



## mintyrose (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello.Thank you both for supporting me.It was ok today.No one really mentioned it.Looks like I worried for nothing.I hope it stays like this.



sajs said:


> How old are you ? What's your native language ? Where are you from? Why did you talk to the teacher instead of the school's authorities ? You should talk to them and if required present all the medical exams, they cant force you because if something happens to you its their responsability.
> Also, its a good thing not asking for it, just talk to your doctor and tell him/her to make a note saying you can not do PE 'cause of your health issues, and then hand that note to the authorities, if they refuse,you better sue them or something.


I'm not 100% comfortable with those questions..I'm sorry.
I'm in 9th grade and I'm from Europe.

Me and my mom considered suing them but then we gave up that idea.
I always stop and go sit on a chair if I can't run/do exercises anymore,and he's ok with that..I was simply concerned about what the others would say about me.

Thank you both,again!


----------



## thedead (Oct 6, 2014)

I always keep holidays on such days when PE is conducted lol, honestly , taking PE is no use when all its going to do is to embarrass me in front of others. .Was it compulsory to attend the classes even if your parents gave you a permission letter?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah that would feel really horrible. PE teachers are psychos.

A friend of mine got a doctor's note to get out of PE. Do that.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some people can be such idiots. Seriously, what's even funny about someone not being able to complete a physical activity, let alone getting hurt while trying to do so? Not everyone is athletic. Thankfully, there weren't any hurdles in gym (I believe that's what they call them) because if there were, I would have tripped over them and face planted. No joke. 
Listen to me: the only pathetic ones are those who laughed at what happened to you. It's not funny that you got hurt. Don't be upset because a few asinine morons have a warped sense of humor and laugh at the expense of others (I feel embarrassed for those kids, not you. It seems like they don't have any home training or the ability to put themselves in other people's shoes.)
Also, I believe you need to bring it to the administration's attention that you have physical problems. Don't be like I was and silently go through the torture that is P.E. when you have physical problems. Hopefully whoever you go to to get a schedule change will understand. I also advise bringing a doctor's note with you. They shouldn't be able to say no if you have documented proof that you can't participate in gym.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

You can try to get a note from your doctor if it's an issue. People can be such pricks, but there's always pricks everywhere you go.

I've had embarrassing moments, and even when I think about the I cringe. Forget the haters and if they make fun of you over that without knowing you, you're fine.


----------

